
Ask HN: Any Black Friday deals offered by YC-backed startups? - startupsorter
Since it&#x27;s Black Friday, let&#x27;s do a roundup of what YC-backed startups are offering today. Any good deals around?
======
minimaxir
Given the relatively few amount of YC startups who sell physical consumer
goods, it might be a better idea to make this thread come Cyber Monday.

------
RyanGWU82
Automatic is a Y Combinator company and their Internet-connected car gadget is
on sale this weekend. [https://www.automatic.com/](https://www.automatic.com/)

~~~
startupsorter
Very nice! I'm going to get one.

